# Registry Eintrag per Eingabeaufforderung löschen



## kesnw (15. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

ich habe eine automatische Installationsroutine, welche PCs über ein Netzwerk installiert. Leider wird ein Programm installiert bei dem es am Ende nötig ist einen Registry Eintrag zu löschen. Wie kann ich dies in mein Script einbauen.

Ist es möglich dies irgendwie direkt mit "del" zu tun?

Ich benutze Windows NT 4.0.

Danke


----------

